# Teenager's 2002 Buick Park Avenue



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Well since my boy's Mazda 3 got totaled by the holy trinity this summer, we got him a much less sporty car. But at least it's cool right?

We started the install tonight. Pulling most of the interior trim, front door panels and dash. We got the Power wire pulled to the trunk from the engine compartment. We also got the RCA's run. They are the IXOS on sale from Knu.

The head unit is the Clarion VX409 head unit.
A clarion ProAudio 4 channel amp.
A Sundown SAE1000D
Phoenix Gold RSd 5 1/4 components
Phoenix Gold RSdC 10" subs
PWK Designs enclosure


The car








The front








Front passenger door








Door panel off








Factory tweeter








New tweeter being held in place by old tweeter mount








Trunk (or the cave as I call it) I swear you could haul 8 dead bodies in it and have room for a cooler








Power wire to the trunk


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Some more pics of tonight Had to work in the shop. To fookin cold outside.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

This is the box I will be building next week for the 4 P.G. RSdC 10's


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I know all about the cold here.

Interesting box design.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm seeing a very nice unobstructed underdash area - great for kickpanels.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What is the holy trinity?

Alcohol, speed, and stupidity? 

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

We have a lot of these cars in our company fleet. I love these cars. They are still riding great with 200K+ on the odometer. I always choose these over the newer Impalas that we have. I'm looking forward to your install.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

getting your car totaled by the Holy trinity.

Unlicensed

Uninsured

Illegal


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the interest. Love the car. Got a sweet deal. Was a lil ol ladies. Drove it only to church. Yadda yadda yadda. You get the idea. 

Since its my teenage rap listening son, don't expect some sort of SQ machine.

5 1/4 seperates up front. Stock 6X9's rear and 4 10 inch subs


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

If he thinks it's less cool than the 3, just mention he can fit like 7 girls in it instead of 3 or 4 in the Mazda :laugh:


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

ryan s said:


> If he thinks it's less cool than the 3, just mention he can fit like 7 girls in it instead of 3 or 4 in the Mazda :laugh:


He already commented that the thing was bigger than his bed. Like I need a baby in my house. You will never speak of this again Ryan!!






:laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

cubdenno said:


> He already commented that the thing was bigger than his bed. Like I need a baby in my house. You will never speak of this again Ryan!!
> 
> :laugh:


Fill the sub box with condoms, port through the rear deck. Make boom, "Oh look, condoms from the sky....this must be a sign" :laugh:


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I forgot to mention, and I will take pictures tonight, the front speaker holes in the doors are in their own chamber. Filled with polyfill. I am going to slap some deadener on the ABS panels reuse the poly and seal those speakers up!!

Only thing Iam worried about so far is the mounting of the head unit. There is a lip of the dashboard that overhangs the headunit. My boy picked out a single Din retractable screen unit for his christmas present and I failed to check his car first. Sigh...


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

you're only giving those subs 250 each?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Fill the sub box with condoms, port through the rear deck. Make boom, "Oh look, condoms from the sky....this must be a sign" :laugh:


That's funny!!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

eggyhustles said:


> you're only giving those subs 250 each?


Well in a perfect 1 ohm world. They actually receive quite a bit less. In his Mazda 3 and a slightly different enclosure he metered around 140 ish legal at the dash sealed. I am thinking last time it was 141.2 or so. That was a hatchback though.

Plus he is eyeballin my SAZ1500D. He is talking buying it on a layaway program. Meaning I still get to use it until he pays it off.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Goddamn cubby, I frickin LOVE your shop!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

such a nice garage and no heat? thats a sin! lol


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

cubdenno said:


> getting your car totaled by the Holy trinity.
> 
> Unlicensed
> 
> ...


Meaning the person that hit him was uninsured? Because I think my insurance covers that. I always thought the holy trinity of danger in a car was: 
Substance (alcohol, drugs, etc) 
Skirts (archaic term but you get the point) 
Speed 

It only takes two of the three to get me in trouble


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cubdenno said:


> I forgot to mention, and I will take pictures tonight, the front speaker holes in the doors are in their own chamber. Filled with polyfill.


Noticed this in the pics and was going to ask if the fill was stock. That's sweet, man!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the VBA will kill those 'by-nines.

Whose shop in homer is this?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

The shop is not mine. Oh how I wish. It's Happ's. As for heat there is a 12 foot overhead NG heater. That shop is fookin unreal. The owner is a mechanic. His tool selection in that place is unbelievable unless of course you are a mechanic of 20-30 years. The bar is stocked, I played pool and an upstairs bathroom,couch and TV. I need to get wealthier is all I can say. Plus the guy waxes his tool boxes.
There is another side that has the "toys". An antique fire truck a very respectable woodworking shop, bobcat, a real nice jack up diesel pickup with all the "*******" acoutrements. It is awesome. 

The boy did not want to work in our garage even with the 120000btu salamander. So he asked his best friend if he could do this at his place. 

Bikin, I was excited by the enclosure. It was unexpected.

Chad, Yeah, those 6X9s have a very limited expected life. Will probably have to build some type of enclosure and put something else in.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Meaning the person that hit him was uninsured? Because I think my insurance covers that. I always thought the holy trinity of danger in a car was:
> Substance (alcohol, drugs, etc)
> Skirts (archaic term but you get the point)
> Speed
> ...


Well even if you are insured, it's still a pain in the ass. And my rates are going to go up I'm sure.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

cubdenno said:


> Well even if you are insured, it's still a pain in the ass. And my rates are going to go up I'm sure.


Oh yeah, I don't disagree w/ you there. My little brother and I each totaled a car, and she still has not let me live it down. I am trying to put off having kids as long as possible, just because I know what I put mine through. And I hear what goes around comes around...


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Oh yeah, I don't disagree w/ you there. My little brother and I each totaled a car, and she still has not let me live it down. I am trying to put off having kids as long as possible, just because I know what I put mine through. And I hear what goes around comes around...


Don't say that. I have a daughter and I was less than respectful to ladies at an early age. If it is true, at least I am ahead of the curve on what deviousness will be attemped. And gives me reason to research subcutaneous gps implants.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

cubdenno said:


> Don't say that. I have a daughter and I was less than respectful to ladies at an early age. If it is true, at least I am ahead of the curve on what deviousness will be attemped. And gives me reason to research subcutaneous gps implants.


hahaha sorry all I heard just now was that your daughter was getting implants. I guess you weren't the only devious one.  But don't worry, older brothers are there to help keep the boyfriends in line.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

HA!! great. Now I've said it. Luckily she is nine. Still time to steer her toward being a lesbian. Or promote certain guy standards.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is a question I can post elsewhere, but will try here.

The head unit has a special wire to attach inline with the light for the parking break. Can't I just attach it to a 12 volt accessory? 
I know its to not allow video playback when moving but I am really not concerned about him doing that. Plus he is well insured. 
Just kidding. but seriously is there a work around?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah there are plenty of workarounds for that. Just figure out whether that wire is expecting to see 12V or GND to allow video playback, and then give it that using whatever wire is easiest. I've done this in a few cars with no issue.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

It's usually a ground wire that bypasses that.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> Here is a question I can post elsewhere, but will try here.
> 
> The head unit has a special wire to attach inline with the light for the parking break. Can't I just attach it to a 12 volt accessory?
> I know its to not allow video playback when moving but I am really not concerned about him doing that. Plus he is well insured.
> Just kidding. but seriously is there a work around?


The brake switch likely grounds as opposed to pulling a line up. You may wanna check that, if it's just one wire then it's high and gets pulled down.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

The diagram shows a positive I thought. Will check again tonight.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

cubdenno said:


> He already commented that the thing was bigger than his bed. Like I need a baby in my house. You will never speak of this again Ryan!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Notloudenuf said:


> Fill the sub box with condoms, port through the rear deck. Make boom, "Oh look, condoms from the sky....this must be a sign" :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: There's the right idea!!!!



turbo5upra said:


> such a nice garage and no heat? thats a sin! lol


He must be the Highlander in that case...shorts and tshirt in 10 degree weather :laugh:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ryan s said:


> He must be the Highlander in that case...shorts and tshirt in 10 degree weather :laugh:


He's from Illinois 

Wait, you are from Wisconsin, you crazy SOBs go snow skiing in shorts!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

cubdenno said:


> The diagram shows a positive I thought. Will check again tonight.


Some new head units are using scummy logic 

They can be tricky to make em work, but if the head unit does not have GPS they are pretty easy to fool. 

And why do you want a teenager to be able to watch TV while driving anyway? Luckily you are way south of me.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ugh I need to get out of I.T. and retail management and back into A/V....


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

I installed my buddies flip out pioneer and we just attached that wire to the ground and viola! movies while driving.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

12v Electronics said:


> Some new head units are using scummy logic
> 
> They can be tricky to make em work, but if the head unit does not have GPS they are pretty easy to fool.
> 
> And why do you want a teenager to be able to watch TV while driving anyway? Luckily you are way south of me.


His kid trolls my woods 

But it's so GD flat here that if you don't have a manual trans you forget you have a parking brake


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Got the door speakers installed tonight. Wire is run to the trunk on both sides. I forgot my camera and had the boy snap 2 from his blackberry. They suck but it gives an idea. Will take some tomorrow. when I install the deck and connect the tweeters.
Deadened the door enclosures and they turned out better than I had hoped. Can't wait to hear them.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> Some new head units are using scummy logic
> 
> They can be tricky to make em work, but if the head unit does not have GPS they are pretty easy to fool.
> 
> And why do you want a teenager to be able to watch TV while driving anyway? Luckily you are way south of me.


To be honest, I am not worried that he would be watching tv. I am more worried that to get it working after we get it installed he will be tearing into it himself. his best friend has one (the kids dad owns the shop we are working in.) and plays movies for his buds when they are driving places. 

besides,

What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Play movies for their buddys..... While out driving.....

****, we talked about *****.... and well, you know, *****...... and rocked out to some 80's hair metal.

Why the hell do a bunch of guys need to watch a movie while driving?

Srsly?

That's when society bonds...right there, men in a car, great ideas happen.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

cubdenno said:


> To be honest, I am not worried that he would be watching tv. I am more worried that to get it working after we get it installed he will be tearing into it himself. his best friend has one (the kids dad owns the shop we are working in.) and plays movies for his buds when they are driving places.
> 
> besides,
> 
> What could possibly go wrong.


Thats a tough call. I have had functioning DVD players in my view and I admit that I have watched them while driving. I personally have not ever had any major accidents. (actually only one minor one -nevermind, but it involved a girl). I could see a teenager getting easily distracted by a video player up front. Just something to think about if you don't want him to have 2 totalled cars in a row (or even worse god forbid). (sorry if you are athiest, god words are not politically correct here lately)


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

chad said:


> That's when society bonds...right there, men in a car, great ideas happen.


+1!!

Don't know how old he is, but IL. has rules about more than 2 minors in a car (at least around here) and whyTF would someone want to please a passenger when he is the only other one in the car? At least the other person would be good for sonic chest blasts or the occasional slug bug punch


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

If we were watching a VHS tape of top gun (in Hi-Fi) we would have never found that lone bottle rocket left in the crack of that bench seat.


While digging for the seat belt. And not because of the cops, but because your were spinning in your RWD Monte/regal/cutlass on an icy bridge.

On route 9... on the way home from Paxton


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

HAHA! I would much rather have teenagers digging for bottle rockets on an icy bridge than adjusting the tracking on a VHS tape of Top Gun. 

Seriously OP, I had a flip out video player in my Dodge pickup truck just for entertaining my 2 year old daugher in my back seat and I often found myself watching Barney or the Teletubbies while driving. Sad but true. It is truly addictive. If TV is there, the driver will watch it.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

As for talking about *****... I KNOW!!!! it's either sports or video games. 
And Chad that was the topic at hand and desired pursuit every time we were at Paxton. Shame they stopped that. That was such a formative event. But of course I can't understand how any group of kids can text SOOO much.

The boy is 17 and I guess they watch Step brothers a lot in the buddies car. He is 18. 

Chad, one me and my friends favorite story is about another friend that was cruizing with us (in an 82 grand prix), we picked up 3 girls. Chris (the friend in question) had brought a Sony watchman and was watching an Illini game. He was so bad he nerded the 2 girls sitting on either side of him away. i did get a phone number but pretty much got dork by association. The things we did to that poor guy in retribution are still talked about as well. I believe I am single handedly responsible for the end of COD purchases.


----------



## bkw73 (May 16, 2009)

Oh man that is a nice shop!!! My BIG ass MAC tool box would feel at home there. My garage is getting smaller and smaller by the day.:uhoh2:


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

bkw73 said:


> My garage is getting smaller and smaller by the day.:uhoh2:


I hear you there. I just cleaned and re-organized stuff the other day, but still wish I had an entire nother BAY to put stuff in. Full mechanic shop and 1/2 wood shop do not like occupying the same space... Need to build myself a dust collection system.


----------



## bkw73 (May 16, 2009)

94VG30DE said:


> I hear you there. I just cleaned and re-organized stuff the other day, but still wish I had an entire nother BAY to put stuff in. Full mechanic shop and 1/2 wood shop do not like occupying the same space... Need to build myself a dust collection system.


Yeah I can imagine that the dust and the mechanic shop don't like each other at all. I can't stand for dust to get in my tool box, drives me crazy.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> I hear you there. I just cleaned and re-organized stuff the other day, but still wish I had an entire nother BAY to put stuff in. Full mechanic shop and 1/2 wood shop do not like occupying the same space... Need to build myself a dust collection system.





bkw73 said:


> Yeah I can imagine that the dust and the mechanic shop don't like each other at all. I can't stand for dust to get in my tool box, drives me crazy.


I of course offer up my garage for your guys' organizational skills and cleaning services. Feel free to polish my tool boxes as well.

As for the dust, Nothing worse than using the radial arm saw or table saw and the dust that ends up on everything. I get nervous with the salamander running something is going to blow up.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

cubdenno said:


> I of course offer up my garage for your guys' organizational skills and cleaning services. Feel free to polish my tool boxes as well.
> 
> As for the dust, Nothing worse than using the radial arm saw or table saw and the dust that ends up on everything. I get nervous with the salamander running something is going to blow up.


haha well my box is covered, so it stays pretty clean. The shelves full of parts, misc tools, fasteners, etc do get pretty messy though. And I hear you on the dust explosion hazard. I have the open garbage can type propane flame heater, so the dust worries me a little bit. I have good insurance on the garage though since most of my money is in it


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Started the box today. I went in to my job's machine shop to use the ever so wonderful Milwaukee Panel Saw. I cut all the pieces to build the boy's box and to build my box.

Here is the first pieces I glued together before I had to get home.


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Haha comming along. Good guy here. Met him in person. At some BBQ in a train car and shot the **** for a couple hours.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Good BBQ. Thanks Zach!

here are some more pics of the box being built.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Hit a small snag last night. The Head unit (Clarion VX409 single DIN flip out screen) hits te dash that overhangs. No way around it. I guess the blame falls on me. I failed to check his dash before we ordered it. On a happy note, the steering wheel controls worked like a champ.

I am planning on pulling climate controls and trying to mount them in the head unit location and vice versa. The boy wants to cut his dash..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Toss a 9887 in there and call it a day.

I KNOW the roads he drives on... how long do you think a flip-out will last?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Sometimes to dvd bypass you need a switch on the ground wire because if it's hooked up before turn on the unit will sense it, so you need the switch to act like the parking brake. Hold it for ONE second and then flip it. Some aren't as complex.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input. It was a ground connection BTW. If the switch is needed I will add it. Thanks Goodstuff!

Chad, I (I suggested the 9887 it was cheaper) wanted the 9887. I got voted down. He had to get a "touchscreen, his two buddies have one, it's cool, and so on and so on."

I wanted to get the DD version. But you know so and so has THAT one and I don't like it.... Turns out after a fekkin phone call last night it was last years model.

And I quote... "Oh." 

Sometimes I want to club my stepson and wife. Just a little. With a big bat.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, we can certainly see who wears the pants in THAT family 

I get around the "My friends have one and it's cool" thing by saying "Then play with your friend's toys, because they would give their left nut and first born child for the **** that you have sporto!"


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Worked on the system this weekend and last. Got it safely installed.
New Alternator AC Delco AD244 benched at 180 amps at idyll.








external secondary rectifier to split the load of the alt








battery distribution block I built at work to fuse the two power wires that go to the trunk
























Everything pulled to back seat








Failed first attempt at mounting sub amps








Second try fitting and wiring
















Subs under the rear deck


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Wired up and testing proper phase of woofs









Well we have been working hard. Last Saturday we got a bunch done. Today we got the set up installed and hooked up. Good Lord. Before, with new alternator he would do a 142.3 on music. Single run of 1/0 wire to the rear, single JBL GTO14001 wired for a 4 ohm load on the 4 10's. Voltage would go from 13.8 to 12.5 volts

Today, we have the 3 runs of 1/0. 2 are positive and 1 is a negative run. There are now two of the JBL amps. Wired for a 2 ohm load on each at 1500 watts. I set the gains on the sub amps to be within .02 volts from each other. Voltage would go from 13.8 to 10.6 volts. I believe he will be metering tomorrow. All I can say is... It is fookin loud. I suspect a 4-5 DB increase. And just for the record, this is not a SPL enclosure. Bare with us as it's not all Prettified. But it is functional.
__________________


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

So how did he do?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

How's that rear deck holdin' up?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in posting. Well so far we have found that he needs to get his other battery installed in the back and probably two of them. At least. With that extreme amount of voltage drop he was able to get about a 3db increase before the sag would cause issues with the running vehicle. So that is on the board for an upgrade. this is the pic of the TL when he hit 144.9. Again, not a bad score for music and a trunk install for 4 tens in a Park avenue. We still figure another db or so when we get that issue fixed.

Fish,

Deck is still holding up. We may put a sheet of 3/4 directly under the deck to help barrier load those subs and help protect that rear deck. Will have to see how it helps or hurts his score.

Sorry pic not loading while here at work. Will do so tonight.


----------

